# Planetary Governor - AdeptiCon Exclusive miniature



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

When i went to AdeptiCon this year in Chicago, there were a few things that you got in your "Swag Bag" when you bought your weekend pass. There were two limited edition models that were given away this year. One was a "Witch Hunters" Inquisitor-type model and another was a Planetary Governor-type model for use as an objective or what have you for 40k. I felt the need to paint the Planetary Governor right away. So after a few days, here's what i've finally come up with. It will be based, but since i'm focusing on the paint job here right now the pictures below are of the painted model only. 

Cheers, and please post your comments!

CP


































once again, please comment. :drinks:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ploss i will look at the pics asap (still onthe work comp)
What are you doing with the Witch hunter model???????? hint hintady hint hint


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i might ebay it... idk... hint-a-dee-hint-hint. lol

either that or paint it, since its cool looking. It would make a great inquisitor stand-in.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

do you have pics? if so i woundnt mind first refuesel...........
PS How was Adepticon? i hear great things from 40k radio.
Maybe you could write a review?
D


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yes i have pictures. i'll send them to you.

AdeptiCon was great, i'm writing a report on it already, and i should have it posted soon.

Can you see the Planetary governor yet? would love to hear your comments on it. 

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

looking real nice dude. Bit fat though. 
I think he could do really well moddeled on to some sort of balcony, over watching a prade.

PS plos do you wear DPM for a living ?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> looking real nice dude. Bit fat though.
> I think he could do really well moddeled on to some sort of balcony, over watching a prade.
> 
> PS plos do you wear DPM for a living ?


I might take you're advice on modelling him into a balcony. that would be cool.

DPM? wha? :scratchhead:

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Camo (dpm) disruptive pattern material


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

god, sorry, its been a few years since i heard it called that. No i just love those pants. They are great for everything. My boots don't fit anymore, and i don't know what happened to my jacket from the service... oh well. good times. we used to call it digicam pattern. sounded kinda like a little kids handheld game. "digicam" lol

CP

edit: however, to answer your question, no i don't wear them for a living anymore. Just as a reminder of what i used to be, and they are damn comfortable.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bumping in the hopes of more comments? pwease?

CP


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

My two cents. Tidy up the shoes a little, use some thinned down black to make the grey lines a bit thinner.

I'm not sure if the reflection level is down to the photo but it looks like the metallics could do with a wash [I heart GW wshes] to tone them down, on the same front i'd give the red a light wash of devlan mud, flatbrush on some bood red highlighting when that's dry and then give it a baal red wash. That should make the sash 'pop' a little more.

The material of the suit looks great [Chandon Granite?] HEad also looks good but the reflection is stopping me getting a proper look. All in all looking good though


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks good to me, the only thing I don't like is the face. I'm not sure that it's the paint job, I think the sculpt of the face just looks wierd.

Post some pics of the witch hunter, I'd very much like to see what it looks like :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Overall is it a nice job but I think you need to do a bit more clean up on the model. Two perfect examples are the blob of blue under the sash on his chest that has spilled onto the front of the green coat and the yellow of the scabbard where it has gotten on the red sash behind it. This is one of the things that I absolutely CANNOT stress enough to anyone painting a mini. Doing the proper clean up doesn't take long and will make any mini look 1000x better than if it isn't done. Beyond that, I wouldn't mind some clearer pics to see the details better.

Don't get me wrong though man, this is not a model to be anything less than proud of.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> My two cents. Tidy up the shoes a little, use some thinned down black to make the grey lines a bit thinner.
> 
> I'm not sure if the reflection level is down to the photo but it looks like the metallics could do with a wash [I heart GW wshes] to tone them down, on the same front i'd give the red a light wash of devlan mud, flatbrush on some bood red highlighting when that's dry and then give it a baal red wash. That should make the sash 'pop' a little more.
> 
> The material of the suit looks great [Chandon Granite?] HEad also looks good but the reflection is stopping me getting a proper look. All in all looking good though


I'll see what i can do with the washes and shoes. I wanted to keep the sash more "cushed-velvet" subdued look. Not too bright.

The material of the suit is actually Dark Angels Green, Higlighted with Catachan Gree, washed with Badab Black. to darken it up more.



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Looks good to me, the only thing I don't like is the face. I'm not sure that it's the paint job, I think the sculpt of the face just looks wierd.
> 
> Post some pics of the witch hunter, I'd very much like to see what it looks like :biggrin:


I agree, i'm not a huge fan of his face either. The way his head so bulbously protrudes kind of made me giggle. 

I will get pictures of the Witch Hunter up. I figured i'd do a WIP on him. 



The Wraithlord said:


> Overall is it a nice job but I think you need to do a bit more clean up on the model. Two perfect examples are the blob of blue under the sash on his chest that has spilled onto the front of the green coat and the yellow of the scabbard where it has gotten on the red sash behind it. This is one of the things that I absolutely CANNOT stress enough to anyone painting a mini. Doing the proper clean up doesn't take long and will make any mini look 1000x better than if it isn't done. Beyond that, I wouldn't mind some clearer pics to see the details better.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though man, this is not a model to be anything less than proud of.


Thanks Wraithy. I didn't notice the run-overs until i took the pictures, and have since corrected them. I agree with you on the clean up aspect. It does a wonder of good. And, what good is detail if it isn't crisp. I will get some pics up of the touched up model soon.

CP


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I'll see what i can do with the washes and shoes. I wanted to keep the sash more "cushed-velvet" subdued look. Not too bright.
> 
> CP


One of the things I adore about the washes is that they dry matte. Thats why I suggested a wash of baal red after the highlight as i'll matt is down and stop it from being too shiny 

With metallicas and depending on which you use, it'll add some depth to the colour [the old flesh wash used to be awesome for golds, think gryphonne sepia would be the closest now but haven't painted any gold since the washes came out.]


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

since we're on the subject of washes. I'm happy with the way that i emulated a "stubble" or "shadow" look to his face with the Badab Black wash. Also notice the use of Baal Red around the lips and the fold of his neck in the back. lol its the little things...

CP


----------

